# New Motor Build



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

so chris and i were talking the other day and he had an idea that i thought would work and he thought so as well, so he went ahead and tried built a motor doing what he thought was gonna work...i know what was done although im not gonna say lol...so here are some pics of the motor as well as video..after he said it worked really well i told him pics or it didnt happen, then i went one step further and said videos or it didnt happen and i got both*...so i take no credit in this, chris did all the work he just isnt able to post this stuff up cuz he dont have internet at the house currently..*so check out the pics...and listen to the motor on the video, watch the torque as it spins out the gate as well as in the first video youll see him take the ground off and show you that its connected to 12v and the hole time u can still hear the motor spinning...

wish the homie SWIPH was around for this topic...make his head spin as fast as this motor..

now let the questions begin...just pick up ur jaws first....

sorry the images are a little blurry..camera phone for ya
















































wVD0ePx4GmA 
y7LhN6aq80k


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*FUCK THAT SHIT SPINNING NICE WORK CHRIS AND I GUESS YOU TO FISH :biggrin: *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 16 2010, 10:40 PM~16313346
> *FUCK THAT SHIT SPINNING NICE WORK CHRIS AND I GUESS YOU TO FISH :biggrin:
> *


hey all credit goes to chris...he has the idea and i thought it would work....he did the job i was merely on the other end of the phone to hear it...glad i did though..im learning more stuff as i go along with motors as well as tricks lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

just grateful that someone is willing to share certain things that have taken them years to work out....not many people are willing to do so


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2010, 09:50 PM~16313422
> *just grateful that someone is willing to share certain things that have taken them years to work out....not many people are willing to do so
> *



*Very True*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 16 2010, 10:53 PM~16313439
> *
> Very True
> *




saves me money and lots of time


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

so how much for one shipped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice work!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well, what of it? whats this motor have over anything else? guess a person would have to test them out to know?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jan 16 2010, 10:57 PM~16313475
> *so how much for one shipped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice work!
> *


haha they are priceless lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 16 2010, 10:58 PM~16313483
> *well, what of it?  whats this motor have over anything else?  guess a person would have to test them out to know?
> *


what it has over a stock motor u get from any company is like this..


lets say u have to spin a motor for 5 seconds to reach its maximum rpms....this motor you spin for half that time to reach its maxium rpms..so youve increased the effiency of the motor, which will not have to work as much leading to less heat...longer motor life..plus with the added work to the casing itself it is designed to disapate the heat generated by the motor...also a much more stable ground for the brushplate itself instead of those tiny ass screws

everyone runs more batteries in order to increase the speed of the motor..now u dont have to run more batteries to do so, u can do it on less..and the way people are building cars now with weight, u can have a guy run 12 batteries and weight with a stock motor and then u can do the same with less batteries with weight cuz you have a more efficient motor....people are building cars with parts and just putting them in and whatever they get is what they get...not many people try to get the most out of each component.. i.e. the pumphead, the motor, spring choice, suspension work..all of that...

people like to take short cuts when doing something..u want a car to go fast people put nitrous cuz its quick...but what about just building a much better motor with better parts...no cuz that requires long hours of work..not many people are willing to take the time to do it...try some things out...bore this out or port and polish something or port match the gaskets...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

just want to get people to think outside the box


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 16 2010, 09:58 PM~16313483
> *well, what of it?  whats this motor have over anything else?  guess a person would have to test them out to know?
> *


NOTHING.......ALL MOTORS SPIN THIS FAST ON A 12V BENCH TEST :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 16 2010, 09:40 PM~16313346
> *FUCK THAT SHIT SPINNING NICE WORK CHRIS AND I GUESS YOU TO FISH :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jan 16 2010, 09:57 PM~16313475
> *so how much for one shipped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice work!
> *


Lol...sorry homie , everyone knows I dont sell them.....i just build them for my car...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

also u can look at it this way...the motors that we buy arent made by the hydro companies...they buy them and then we buy them from them....are they gonna guarantee that theres no problem with the motor they send us, are they gonna give us a new one when it burns up right out the box...NOPE...sometimes bad motors get out to the public, it happens..*im sure thats many of us who had that experience with a motor that burns up on a few licks*....so youve just spent nearly $100.00 and u install the motor and it burns up, no one likes wasting their money...hydro companies who hop can do it cuz they have spare motors and it dont cost them as much as we get charged. 

now if youve improve upon the motor by changing parts to more quality ones you can make that motor last longer...u can get ur moneys worth out of it..most guys who dont know shit about motors like i use to would just toss the motor in the garbage and buy a new one...if people would take the time to learn more then they'd spend less in parts


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 16 2010, 11:20 PM~16313650
> *Lol...sorry homie , everyone knows I dont sell them.....i just build them for my car...
> *



i think you should raffle one off lol


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 16 2010, 09:58 PM~16313483
> *well, what of it?  whats this motor have over anything else?  guess a person would have to test them out to know?
> *


yea send me one of them and ill test it out!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2010, 10:24 PM~16313684
> *i think you should raffle one off  lol
> *


I LIKE THE WAY U THINK!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for hearing me out last nite fish.....u said vids or it didnt happen.......so did it happen????........Later homie.......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 16 2010, 11:16 PM~16313620
> *NOTHING.......ALL MOTORS SPIN THIS FAST ON A 12V BENCH TEST  :cheesy:
> *


maybe all your built motors do lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 16 2010, 11:28 PM~16313709
> *Thanks for hearing me out last nite fish.....u said vids or it didnt happen.......so did it happen????........Later homie.......
> *


shit anytime...also like to gain more knowledge on parts...


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

INTERESTING :nicoderm:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

but still waiting on chris's nutty idea next that i hope he tries sometime real soon...would love to see what happends then....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 16 2010, 11:32 PM~16313755
> *INTERESTING :nicoderm:
> *


hehe i knew ur interest would be peeked


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

great innovation homies !so my guess is you put diiferent screws in and the only way is you must have done something with the magnetic field to give it more power to make the armature move twice as quick yes no


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2010, 10:34 PM~16313774
> *hehe i knew ur interest would be peeked
> *


 I've got an idea for a motor. BUt its got nuthn to do with batteries... But at the rate im going someone like chris is gonna do it first anyway :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 16 2010, 11:42 PM~16313837
> *great innovation homies !so my guess is you put diiferent screws in and the only way is you must have done something with the magnetic field to give it more power to make the armature move twice as quick yes no
> *


the different screws were merely for ground purposes...but other things were done...if people look at the casing itself they might figure this one out hehe


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

is there a fan built into armature to blow air through it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i will mention this though..the motor itself isnt one you get from a company...the field coils have been changed out to a different one, and before anyone asks no im not gonna tell which it is, but i will tell you there are MANY different part number field coils that u can buy lol.... the motor will be well insulated one its completely done.. which is something anyone can do to prevent arching on the brush plate and other vital components...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 16 2010, 11:50 PM~16313910
> *is there a fan built into armature to blow air through it
> *


no, the armature itself spins fast enough to force the hot air downwards forcing it out the vent holes that were made..also one of the reasons why the end caps are vented...but doesnt mean u cant somehow attach a fan to the front of the casing to blow air into the motor to assist with the cooling process...if you have a stereo system in the car u could attach the fans power to the remote wire of the amp or u could just run urself a power wired from the front to the back and put it on a switch...i though of doing this before, but i just havent gotten around to doing it


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

golf cart motor.........has lots of torque different fields and looks alike


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 17 2010, 12:04 AM~16314025
> *golf cart motor.........has lots of torque different fields and looks alike
> *


wanted to try one before....but....someone else had and mentioned they dont work for shit lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 16 2010, 10:42 PM~16313837
> *great innovation homies !so my guess is you put diiferent screws in and the only way is you must have done something with the magnetic field to give it more power to make the armature move twice as quick yes no
> *


THANKS, BUT ITS NOTHING NEW......I BEEN BUILDING MY OWN MOTORS FOR YEARS....JUST MADE THIS ONE RPM QUICKER, AND WILL BE MORE EFFICIENT....NOT BY MUCH, BUT EVERY LITTLE BIT HELPS


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 16 2010, 11:47 PM~16314323
> *THANKS, BUT ITS NOTHING NEW......I BEEN BUILDING MY OWN MOTORS FOR YEARS....JUST MADE THIS ONE RPM QUICKER, AND WILL BE MORE EFFICIENT....NOT BY MUCH, BUT EVERY LITTLE BIT HELPS
> *


nice, i think i know what you did, just never put it in a car to see what it would do


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 17 2010, 03:04 AM~16314980
> *nice, i think i know what you did, just never put it in a car to see what it would do
> *


thats next after he gets to insulating the motor


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

fuck it just spill the beans! :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 17 2010, 02:04 AM~16314980
> *nice, i think i know what you did, just never put it in a car to see what it would do
> *


Not the shunt right??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Jan 17 2010, 07:48 AM~16315318
> *fuck it just spill the beans!  :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

not downing ur info but ive get the best results out of sealed end caps.. but i beleive my motors are buit also.. they came off a dancer setup.. and ive been hopping on them for almost 2 years now.. but i regularly take them apart and clean them and swap them up frequently.. and this is on my daily.. not weekender


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jan 17 2010, 08:22 AM~16315434
> *not downing ur info but ive get the best results out of sealed end caps.. but i beleive my motors are buit also.. they came off a dancer setup.. and ive been hopping on them for almost 2 years now.. but i regularly take them apart and clean them and swap them up frequently.. and this is on my daily.. not weekender
> *


  I beat the shit outta my car on a daily basis, with sealed and vented caps....never seen a difference to be honest with you....


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

DC motors are built with the intention of not spinning beyond its limits, we've maxed out motor at the high voltage we use. If you look at the motor from the brush holder end the......the field right below it is the opposite magnitude(north-north). A manufacturer will not continue this sequence to the four patches, even four field motors do not have all opposing patches.......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jan 17 2010, 08:32 AM~16315467
> *DC motors are built with the intention of not spinning beyond its limits, we've maxed out motor at the high voltage we use. If you look at the motor from the brush holder end the......the field right below it is the opposite magnitude(north-north). A manufacturer will not continue this sequence to the four patches, even four field motors do not have all opposing patches.......
> *


THIS IS Y KINGFISH POSTED THIS UP.......2 C WHAT PEOPLE WOULD SAY N THINK........THE MORE PEOPLE POST UP THOUGHTS, MAY ALSO HELP ME........I MAY HAVE OVERLOOKED SOMETHING, OR MAYBE GET OTHER IDEAS FROM PEOPLES THOUGHTS.........I KNOW THIS MOTOR WORKS, ITS BUILT WITH ALL THE PARTS I ALWAYS USE FOR MY MOTORS, JUST IN A DIFFERENT CASING N THE GROUND BRUSHES R SCREWED DIRECTLY TO THE CASING AS OPPOSED TO THE BRUSH PLATE FOR BETTER CONDUCTIVITY.....U CAN SEE THAT IN THE LAST PIC FISH POSTED......HE WANTED TO C WHO WOULD CATCH THAT.......


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 11:21 AM~16315433
> *:angry:
> *


lets be real here,aint no mexican gonna spill their beans! :biggrin:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 17 2010, 08:46 AM~16315532
> *lets be real here,aint no mexican gonna spill their beans!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







But im not mexican :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

It was probably done with 6V 4 pad fields, Ive been looking around and found some . But haven't the time to get order some, too busy cleaning up the shop sine the starting of the year. 


The prestolite casing is an old Reds one, I wasn't into there stuff but I did like the way (THE BRUSHES SCREWED ON TO THE CASEING) other then the holder.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 08:44 AM~16315521
> *THIS IS Y KINGFISH POSTED THIS UP.......2 C WHAT PEOPLE WOULD  SAY N THINK........THE MORE PEOPLE POST UP THOUGHTS, MAY ALSO HELP ME........I MAY HAVE OVERLOOKED SOMETHING, OR MAYBE GET OTHER IDEAS FROM PEOPLES THOUGHTS.........I KNOW THIS MOTOR WORKS, ITS BUILT WITH ALL THE PARTS I ALWAYS USE FOR MY MOTORS, JUST IN A DIFFERENT CASING N THE GROUND BRUSHES R SCREWED DIRECTLY TO THE CASING AS OPPOSED TO THE BRUSH PLATE FOR BETTER CONDUCTIVITY.....U CAN SEE THAT IN THE LAST PIC FISH POSTED......HE WANTED TO C WHO WOULD CATCH THAT.......
> *


For ''china'' type motors I replce the brush holder made out of fiberglass, you can go to any starter/electric motor shop or get them from WMS1, then you will need to get a set of ''hot'' brushes and screw them to the case...........or solder them to the fields if you'd like


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 17 2010, 08:51 AM~16315551
> *It was probably done with 6V 4 pad fields, Ive been looking around and found some . But haven't the time to get order some, too busy cleaning up the shop sine the starting of the year.
> The prestolite casing is an old Reds one, I wasn't into there stuff but I did like the way (THE BRUSHES SCREWED ON TO THE CASEING) other then the holder.
> *


  
On the casing.......its an old reds one i had laying around.....i had told fish already.......the fields are 12v hi torque.....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 11:50 AM~16315548
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> But im not mexican  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: i knew that :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jan 17 2010, 08:54 AM~16315563
> *For ''china'' type motors I replce the brush holder made out of fiberglass, you can go to any starter/electric motor shop or get them from WMS1, then you will need to get a set of ''hot'' brushes and screw them to the case...........or solder them to the fields if you'd like
> *


 :0 



Solder


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

ttmt! man i wish i had some old school cats to learn from in my area. i've had to learn everything the hard way!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 17 2010, 08:57 AM~16315575
> *:happysad: i knew that :biggrin:
> *


LIAR :angry:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Too you cant just change out any fields with any caseing, the old type has its power stud off set and the newer type have the stud in the center.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 17 2010, 08:58 AM~16315579
> *ttmt! man i wish i had some old school cats to learn from in my area. i've had to learn everything the hard way!
> *


Me 2


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 17 2010, 08:58 AM~16315579
> *ttmt! man i wish i had some old school cats to learn from in my area. i've had to learn everything the hard way!
> *


Yep, me too.....but take the ''DC electronics'' course and you will understand excactly ''how'' it works instead of trail and error($$$$$).


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jan 17 2010, 09:01 AM~16315598
> *Yep, me too.....but take the ''DC electronics'' course and you will understand excactly ''how'' it works instead of trail and error($$$$$).
> *



thats something to look into...


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

this is all great info.. but i feel like im in school and accidentally got stuck in the honors class now im lookin at everything like W.T.F. but im defenately gonna go tear apart some of my burnt motors!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 12:00 PM~16315591
> *LIAR  :angry:
> *


  i am lying :biggrin: ...............im super clueless when it comes to motors.i hope to learn something in here today


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 17 2010, 09:01 AM~16315593
> *Too you cant just change out any fields with any caseing, the old type has its power stud off set and the newer type have the stud in the center.
> 
> 
> ...


Yep......this casing was a bitch to do!!! Cuz it was offset, had to redrill, measure, and fab up my own insulators to the power stud, and weld to the back of it some extenders to reach the fields flat wire.....lmao.......but ill bet ill be the only one doing 40+ on my type of set up with one of these bolted to the pump :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jan 17 2010, 12:05 PM~16315613
> *this is all great info.. but i feel like im in school and accidentally got stuck in the honors class now im lookin at everything like W.T.F.  but im defenately gonna go tear apart some of my burnt motors!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x10


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> On the casing.......its an old reds one i had laying around.....i had told fish already.......the fields are 12v hi torque.....
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 17 2010, 08:58 AM~16315579
> *ttmt! man i wish i had some old school cats to learn from in my area. i've had to learn everything the hard way!
> *




Im an old cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do+Jan 17 2010, 09:05 AM~16315613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UR A W E I N I E


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> > On the casing.......its an old reds one i had laying around.....i had told fish already.......the fields are 12v hi torque.....
> > [/quote
> > Then those are the 4 pads that the all connect together. Sorry , been there , done that in the early 90's. Except for the new fibreglass brush holders.
> > That's how John Markowitz use to win hops and dances back then. I built them.
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 17 2010, 09:11 AM~16315641
> *Im an old cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


50's :dunno:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 09:19 AM~16315672
> *50's  :dunno:
> *



48 but been around it since about 1976


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 17 2010, 09:21 AM~16315681
> *48  but been around it since about 1976
> *


I was close........so old timer :0 .....whats ur armature of choice with these type of fields ?? :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Thats why Ive been cleaning the shop, too many years of junk in there. I wish I knew someone around my town to give it to (pawn it off ). 

Little by little Im gonna get rid most of the stuff Ive hanging too. Im getting old. LOL

AND IT FUCKIN SUCKS, I NOW NEED READING GLASSES AND ITS A BITCH DOING SHIT WITHOUT THEM. I just get cant use to them.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

By the way......for the guys that are gonna experiment with their motors.....u should know that the parts that go in these casings are NOT all the same......ie not all 4.5 ton coils perform the same


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 09:26 AM~16315698
> *I was close........so old timer  :0 .....whats ur armature of choice with  these type of fields ?? :biggrin:
> *



That I cant answer you on other than A new one not rebuilt. We stopped messing them when John got with Hi Low team cause it was cheaper for him to get new them from mondo than to rebuild them


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 12:31 PM~16315722
> *By the way......for the guys that are gonna experiment with their motors.....u should know that the parts that go in these casings are NOT all the same......ie not all 4.5 ton  coils perform the same
> *


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

............taking notes :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

too bad they dont have hops with rules like they used to. people had to do this kind of stuff (or cheat) to get their cars to work. now its just add more weight... :happysad:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2010, 10:56 PM~16313957
> *no, the armature itself spins fast enough to force the hot air downwards forcing it out the vent holes that were made..also one of the reasons why the end caps are vented...but doesnt mean u cant somehow attach a fan to the front of the casing to blow air into the motor to assist with the cooling process...if you have a stereo system in the car u could attach the fans power to the remote wire of the amp or u could just run urself a power wired from the front to the back and put it on a switch...i though of doing this before, but i just havent gotten around to doing it
> *


 Been wanting to try and build a motor with and internal fan or blower to not only cool it down but also push debri out so theres less carbon build up to eventually arch and short out

And since I'll probly never get around to doing it.. Ive been wondering what and air driven motor would do on a hydraulic pump.. Imagine the kinda torque that you could get outta that... Not to mention durability..and very few if any batteries needed.. pretty much just enuff to run relays and dumps.. Only down side IMO would be air supply


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

air supply for above stated ^ could come from a engine driven pump put in place of the ac unit up on the pulley system of the cars engine.
ive seen a fiew diffrent kinds of pumps like that out lately that actually do good #s and fill up quickly


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 17 2010, 02:25 PM~16317335
> *Been wanting to try and build a motor with and internal fan or blower to not only cool it down but also push debri out so theres less carbon build up to eventually arch and short out
> 
> And since I'll probly never get around to doing it.. Ive been wondering what and air driven motor would do on a hydraulic pump.. Imagine the kinda torque that you could get outta that... Not to mention durability..and very few if any batteries needed.. pretty much just enuff to run relays and dumps.. Only down side IMO would be air supply
> *


Interesting ideas.........i never tripped on the whole cooling the motor down bit.....ive never had a problem with my motors getting hot.....if the system is all matched up correctly and ur not heavy on the switch, u should be fine....


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 17 2010, 09:11 AM~16315641
> *Im an old cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


but your not from around my way!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2010, 10:24 PM~16313684
> *i think you should raffle one off  lol
> *


Maybe


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 17 2010, 04:24 PM~16318139
> *but your not from around my way!
> *


Time to relocate :cheesy:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:happysad: can't argue with you there!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

so whats the results from your work on this motor? more power in general?

How fast do you think a motor typically turns in hydro setups at a given voltage? and how many revolutions would you say it turns at the flick of a switch in a normal setup? just ballpark numbers?

I guess you could figure it out by seeing how much fluid you need to displace, and come up with an idea wether you are bogging your motor down too much or if you could get more speed still


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 17 2010, 10:39 AM~16315757
> *That I cant answer you on other than A new one not rebuilt. We stopped messing them when John got with Hi Low team cause it was cheaper for him to get new them from mondo than to rebuild them
> *



heres lies the reason for others to actually put some work into their own motors and maybe learn more about them...not everyone has a homie who owns a a shop and they can get motors at cost or a company gives them motors...many of us have to pay the cost from the companies..it may have been cheaper for u to get new motors than rebuild them..for us its cheaper to rebuild than to buy new ones lol


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

i am deffinately going to research this more. tired of paying out, when i wouldn't have to if i had the knowledge


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

need to go takes some classes and learn the system. Make this Greek into something significant.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2010, 05:59 PM~16318889
> *heres lies the reason for others to actually put some work into their own motors and maybe learn more about them...not everyone has a homie who owns a a shop and they can get motors at cost or a company gives them motors...many of us have to pay the cost from the companies..it may have been cheaper for u to get new motors than rebuild them..for us its cheaper to rebuild than to buy new ones  lol
> *



Thats what I miss about the old days, the R&D it took to be competitive on the streets. 

What tricks it took, when John would dance his truck , it wouldn't drop fast enough. 
So we added more dumps per pump. Now it would rock a roll but too sloppy for hopping. So we went with Adels front and back, shit there was 10 dumps all together in his truck.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Put a price on one and I will buy one! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 17 2010, 05:09 PM~16318521
> *so whats the results from your work on this motor? more power in general?
> 
> How fast do you think a motor typically turns in hydro setups at a given voltage? and how many revolutions would you say it turns at the flick of a switch in a normal setup? just ballpark numbers?
> ...


Rpms faster than any other motor ive put together....as for the rest of ur ?s, theres to many variables, voltage, size gear, weight of front end, how much coil....etc......i use very little coil, so i make my motors rpm easier, n faster, as opposed to guys running full stacks.....bottom line is i dial in parts to work for MY car........

But this motor does wind out fast as fuck........


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 17 2010, 07:45 PM~16320019
> *Put a price on one and I will buy one! :biggrin:
> *



*DAMN KEEBS :biggrin: LIKE THAT *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 17 2010, 07:45 PM~16320019
> *Put a price on one and I will buy one! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: U REMIND ME OF HOMIE SWIPH.....


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 17 2010, 08:04 PM~16320232
> *DAMN KEEBS :biggrin: LIKE THAT
> *


Well shit I know it has to wrk look at MUFASA's cutty I don't have time to figure out I just rather pay for his knowledge


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 17 2010, 08:08 PM~16320296
> *Well shit I know it has to wrk look at MUFASA's cutty I don't have time to figure out I just rather pay for his knowledge
> *


 :biggrin: 





















:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 17 2010, 07:15 PM~16319028
> *Thats what I miss about the old days, the R&D it took to be competitive on the streets.
> 
> What tricks it took, when John would dance his truck , it wouldn't drop fast enough.
> ...


ya..i think people got to a point of R&D of how much weight it would take to counter balance the front lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 09:06 PM~16320264
> *:biggrin: U REMIND ME OF HOMIE SWIPH.....
> *


for real....i aint heard from the homie either...no letter....wonder if anyone has heard from him....he even tried to bribe me in on letting out the secrets


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

here a video that he posted up back in june of the motors he builds.
1TTwcpRCavk 


heres what the motor sounds like now with some other modifications done to it..you can here is maxs out rpms faster..and it would appear the new mods create more torque on the motor from how it jumps out of his hand
wVD0ePx4GmA


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2010, 09:17 PM~16321322
> *for real....i aint heard from the homie either...no letter....wonder if anyone has heard from him....he even tried to bribe me in on letting out the secrets
> *


Everything has its price
:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 17 2010, 11:24 PM~16322254
> *Everything has its price
> :0
> *



In most cases that's correct. But i prefer to learn lol. Cuz I save money instead of make it only to throw it away in useless parts lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

your homie needs to hook you with a done motor so i can finish your car :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

wish the homie SWIPH was around for this topic...make his head spin as fast as this motor..

what happend to him


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 18 2010, 01:31 AM~16323547
> *wish the homie SWIPH was around for this topic...make his head spin as fast as this motor..
> 
> what happend to him
> *


he is on a extended vacation for a while.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 18 2010, 01:02 AM~16323286
> *your homie needs to hook you with a done motor so i can finish your car :biggrin:
> *


got some stuff I want to do Hehe


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 01:35 AM~16323583
> *he is on a extended vacation for a while.
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 18 2010, 02:42 AM~16323894
> *
> *



we should catch him in about 5


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

So whats the deal here, did you breed a series motor and a shunt motor to have a compound motor baby?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

who is this MUFASA guy?



:boink:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 18 2010, 09:40 AM~16324542
> *who is this MUFASA guy?
> :boink:
> *


put his name into google translator and came up with this........algunos violador mono :dunno:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 18 2010, 07:37 AM~16324703
> *put his name into google translator and came up with this........algunos violador mono  :dunno:
> *


weird, never heard of the guy. but why is my smiley hunching. lol not the one i thought i clicked


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 09:03 PM~16320214
> *Rpms faster than any other motor ive put together....as for the rest of ur ?s, theres to many variables, voltage, size gear, weight of front end, how much coil....etc......i use very little coil, so i make my motors rpm easier, n faster, as opposed to guys running full stacks.....bottom line is i dial in parts  to work for MY  car........
> 
> But this motor does wind out fast as fuck........
> *


true, when you've got enough throw in the front, you can use the extra rpms,but still if your motor is bogging ANY, isnt the extra speed just a waste if the torque cant bring it up to those RPMs against the resistance of the front end?

Maybe I should review what parts your using. may be using a #7 gear, or fat cylinders up front? or maybe just the secrets you have in the motors are making them overcome the front ends force..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz+Jan 18 2010, 06:18 AM~16324464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes, speed w no torque will bog and is useless......i use quality, high torque series fields, n found a way to make it rpm faster.........the rest is the combo n suspension of the car


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2010, 11:31 PM~16323021
> *In most cases that's correct. But i prefer to learn lol. Cuz I save money instead of make it only to throw it away in useless parts lol
> *


That's very true but on the other hand still don't have time maybe if I wasn't on L.I.L lol
:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 18 2010, 12:19 PM~16326227
> *That's very true but on the other hand still don't have time maybe if I wasn't on L.I.L lol
> :0
> *



haha...where else u gonna find great ideas from lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 18 2010, 09:51 AM~16325051
> *weird, never heard of the guy. but why is my smiley hunching. lol not the one i thought i clicked
> *


thats cuz you need this one :buttkick: which leads you to this one :worship:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 18 2010, 11:35 AM~16325833
> *I tried compound motors, but they bogged...
> :dunno:  newb
> funny, got that answer when i googled ur mommas name  :angry:
> ...



Sounds nice  So how much for a parts list and how-to video?

Do you accept food stamps?

seriously, I wanna learn the ins n outs of motors and be able to play with things and have confidence in what I'm doing


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 03:42 AM~16324128
> *we should catch him in about 5
> *


 :0 5 days


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how do the motors work in your cutty bro


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Jan 18 2010, 01:37 PM~16327543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Homie, pretty much all the vids, youtube, rolln, bigfish, etc ive been running these motors.....


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 18 2010, 04:13 PM~16329130
> *
> U will need a better bribe than food stamps.... :biggrin:
> Homie, pretty much all the vids, youtube, rolln, bigfish, etc ive been running these motors.....
> *


So what's up pm me a price


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Jan 18 2010, 01:37 PM~16327543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i just took some pictures i could do some barter with. :biggrin: 


i will hit you on the text in a day or so. 






wait, its your turn on the pics. plus yours turn out better than mine


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 18 2010, 04:31 PM~16329324
> *:0
> i just took some pictures i could do some barter with.  :biggrin:
> i will hit you on the text in a day or so.
> ...


True.....it is my turn...........BUT, u havent beat me yet, so its still ur turn :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 18 2010, 04:52 PM~16329527
> *True.....it is my turn...........BUT, u havent beat me yet, so its still ur turn  :biggrin:
> *


got me there. the one with the [plaque ] was cool. you have to admit that :cheesy:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 08:26 AM~16315451
> * I beat the shit outta my car on  a daily basis, with sealed and vented caps....never seen a difference to be honest with  you....
> *


x-2.....


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 17 2010, 02:25 PM~16317335
> *Been wanting to try and build a motor with and internal fan or blower to not only cool it down but also push debri out so theres less carbon build up to eventually arch and short out
> 
> And since I'll probly never get around to doing it.. Ive been wondering what and air driven motor would do on a hydraulic pump.. Imagine the kinda torque that you could get outta that... Not to mention durability..and very few if any batteries needed.. pretty much just enuff to run relays and dumps.. Only down side IMO would be air supply
> *


Back in the early 90s a car dancer named George Washington use to have fans on the end of the casings...dont know how well it would work though...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 18 2010, 04:59 PM~16329595
> *got me there. the one with the [plaque ] was cool. you have to admit that  :cheesy:
> *


True......ill give u that......but u still need to catch up


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 18 2010, 01:35 PM~16325833
> *funny, got that answer when i googled ur mommas name  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jan 18 2010, 05:06 PM~16329664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up todd. you may wanna stay away from these motors, they go bad just sitting on a shelf :0 

















and look who is talking  i'm as slow as timmmmmmmmmmmmmay :biggrin:


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

I take it,dat this was the topic of the day!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 18 2010, 08:19 PM~16329820
> *i agree
> whats up todd. you may wanna stay away from these motors, they go bad just sitting on a shelf  :0
> and look who is talking    i'm as slow as timmmmmmmmmmmmmay  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: i dont need none of these gay mufasa motors to hit inches..........id like some though :biggrin: 






















my car IS gonna be out this summer


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 18 2010, 06:45 PM~16330893
> *:scrutinize: i dont need none of these gay mufasa motors to hit inches..........id like some though :biggrin:
> my car IS gonna be out this summer
> *


 :uh: TALK IS CHEAP WHITEBOY!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 18 2010, 09:48 PM~16330932
> *:uh: TALK IS CHEAP WHITEBOY!!
> *


its all i can afford these days though> :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 18 2010, 03:23 PM~16328006
> *:0 5 days
> *


no years


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 18 2010, 07:45 PM~16330893
> *:scrutinize: i dont need none of these gay mufasa motors to hit inches..........id like some though :biggrin:
> my car IS gonna be out this summer
> *


ya can we get that in writing and have it notarized as well lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jan 18 2010, 05:31 PM~16329324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey i want in on this game


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 18 2010, 06:52 PM~16330999
> *its all i can afford these days though> :biggrin:
> *


BROKE ASS WHITEBOY AT THAT :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 18 2010, 06:19 PM~16329820
> *i agree
> whats up todd. you may wanna stay away from these motors, they go bad just sitting on a shelf  :0
> and look who is talking    i'm as slow as timmmmmmmmmmmmmay  :biggrin:
> *



timmmmmmmay is funny


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 06:56 PM~16331054
> *hey i want in on this game
> *


U WILL LOSE :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 06:55 PM~16331031
> *no years
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 18 2010, 09:57 PM~16331064
> *BROKE ASS WHITEBOY AT THAT  :angry:
> *


yep,been a ruff year man


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

ill start the bids at 80$.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jan 18 2010, 07:02 PM~16331142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHEAP BASTARD :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 18 2010, 08:02 PM~16331146
> *ill start the bids at 80$.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


haha better multiply that by 3 lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 18 2010, 07:58 PM~16331082
> *U WILL LOSE  :biggrin:
> *




sounds like we still win lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 18 2010, 05:13 PM~16329130
> *
> Homie, pretty much all the vids, youtube, rolln, bigfish, etc ive been running these motors.....
> *


 :0 so what are you selling them for ?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 18 2010, 06:04 PM~16329641
> *Back in the early 90s a car dancer named George Washington use to have fans on the end of the casings...dont know how well it would work though...
> *


I'd just wrap a bag of ice around the motor. Be fine until the plastic melted :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 18 2010, 08:56 PM~16331974
> *:0 so what are you selling them for ?
> *


100 million dollars..... :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

I HEAR ALL THIS STUFF ABOUT MOTORS,REBUILD AND STUFF LIKE THAT I HAD A SINGLE PUMP TEN BATTS TO THE NOSE NEVER SPINNED A MOTOR SINCE WE HAD THAT SET UP NEVER HAD A PROBLEM SAME THING 20 BATTS TO THE NOSE SAME THING I NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY PEOPLE DO SO MUCH TO A MOTOR AND SOME OF THESE CATS WILL NEVER RUN BATTS LIKE I DO MY 2 CENTS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 09:20 PM~16333461
> *I HEAR ALL THIS STUFF ABOUT MOTORS,REBUILD AND STUFF LIKE THAT I HAD A SINGLE PUMP TEN BATTS TO THE NOSE NEVER SPINNED A MOTOR SINCE WE HAD THAT SET UP NEVER HAD A PROBLEM SAME THING 20 BATTS TO THE NOSE SAME THING I NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY PEOPLE DO SO MUCH TO A MOTOR AND SOME OF THESE CATS WILL NEVER RUN BATTS LIKE I DO MY 2 CENTS
> *


Ur missing the point........its not a break in the motor thing....its a get more power w less batts thing....


NOW GET OUTTA HERE N GO PLAY VWITH CHAIO :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 18 2010, 08:33 PM~16333717
> *Ur missing the point........its not a break in the motor thing....its a get more power w less batts thing....
> NOW GET OUTTA HERE N GO PLAY VWITH CHAIO :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 09:55 PM~16334124
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


  Sorry homie :happysad:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Is there a noticable difference from using one of your motors compared to a stock one.


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

i need 2 try one of those motors in the roadmaster :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie+Jan 18 2010, 10:03 PM~16334231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 18 2010, 11:09 PM~16334320
> *I  definitely notice a difference in my car....
> :0
> *


now just need some video of the car, when u can get some new springs

YO KOOLAID..HOOK IT UP WITH SOME SPRINGS lol


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Pics or. It didn't happen
:0 




















J/k :biggrin:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 02:47 AM~16314323
> *THANKS, BUT ITS NOTHING NEW......I BEEN BUILDING MY OWN MOTORS FOR YEARS....JUST MADE THIS ONE RPM QUICKER, AND WILL BE MORE EFFICIENT....NOT BY MUCH, BUT EVERY LITTLE BIT HELPS
> *


just a quick question...you got the rpms up but what about torque? how does it do with a flowing pumphead attached? just kinda curious-cause if they have a higher torque compared to the "norm" i would be interested in having you hook up one for my new pump design  im also workin on a new dump valve-i like innovative new shit


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 19 2010, 12:33 AM~16333717
> *Ur missing the point........its not a break in the motor thing....its a get more power w less batts thing....
> 
> *


thats what my goals are with a few new designs :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 18 2010, 11:09 PM~16334320
> *I  definitely notice a difference in my car....
> :0
> *


So where do we stand compaired to an off the shelf CCE HD motor?

Those seemed like an option for efficient, strong motors


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jan 19 2010, 10:07 PM~16346799
> *just a quick question...you got the rpms up but what about torque? how does it do with a flowing pumphead attached? just kinda curious-cause if they have a higher torque compared to the "norm" i would be interested in having you hook up one for my new pump design   im also workin on a new dump valve-i like innovative new shit
> *


I HAVE ANSWERED THIS B4, IN THIS THREAD AND OTHERS......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2010, 12:07 AM~16347730
> *So where do we stand compaired to an off the shelf CCE HD motor?
> 
> Those seemed like an option for efficient, strong motors
> *


they dont last like the ones he builds and he also mentioned to me that when he did use the motors are they were the saco outlasted the CCE motor...it didnt burn up as fast..which i think is probably due to the different materials used to make the brush plate since thats what usually is the first thing to go...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 19 2010, 11:07 PM~16347730
> *So where do we stand compaired to an off the shelf CCE HD motor?
> 
> Those seemed like an option for efficient, strong motors
> *


Ask alex from goodtimes (winloseortie) he bought 2 of those and he came over and we compared.......lets just say, he still uses sacos......


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 16 2010, 11:47 PM~16314323
> *THANKS, BUT ITS NOTHING NEW......I BEEN BUILDING MY OWN MOTORS FOR YEARS....JUST MADE THIS ONE RPM QUICKER, AND WILL BE MORE EFFICIENT....NOT BY MUCH, BUT EVERY LITTLE BIT HELPS
> *


YOU BEEN ON TOP OF THE GAME FOR MANY YEARS HOMIE MAD SKILLS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 20 2010, 01:05 AM~16348753
> *YOU BEEN ON TOP OF THE GAME FOR MANY YEARS HOMIE MAD SKILLS
> *


 :wave: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 09:44 AM~16315521
> *THIS IS Y KINGFISH POSTED THIS UP.......2 C WHAT PEOPLE WOULD  SAY N THINK........THE MORE PEOPLE POST UP THOUGHTS, MAY ALSO HELP ME........I MAY HAVE OVERLOOKED SOMETHING, OR MAYBE GET OTHER IDEAS FROM PEOPLES THOUGHTS.........I KNOW THIS MOTOR WORKS, ITS BUILT WITH ALL THE PARTS I ALWAYS USE FOR MY MOTORS, JUST IN A DIFFERENT CASING N THE GROUND BRUSHES R SCREWED DIRECTLY TO THE CASING AS OPPOSED TO THE BRUSH PLATE FOR BETTER CONDUCTIVITY.....U CAN SEE THAT IN THE LAST PIC FISH POSTED......HE WANTED TO C WHO WOULD CATCH THAT.......
> *


naa, i think it was done to say NA NA NA NAAA NAAAA :cheesy:


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

Let me guess... :dunno: :dunno: 6 volt armature???


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

my brain hurts


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 20 2010, 10:53 AM~16351173
> *my brain hurts
> *


x2


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark+Jan 20 2010, 08:14 AM~16349930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guapo's six2 rag_@Jan 20 2010, 09:24 AM~16350004
> *Let me guess...  :dunno:  :dunno:  6 volt armature???
> *


nope, not a 6v armature


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

your boy gettin all this free promo and still not just sending one of those motors :biggrin:  naw m jus bustin balls but seriously mufasa tell this man hes gotta get his upper n lower trailing arms shrunk up and tell em bout those drop mounts having to be perfect bcuz he wont listen to us vato :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

how about you go ahead and give us the recipe before watchers Cuz gets the steel...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 20 2010, 01:36 PM~16351987
> *your boy gettin all this free promo and still not just sending one of those motors :biggrin:   naw m jus bustin balls but seriously mufasa tell this man hes gotta get his upper n lower trailing arms shrunk up and tell em bout those drop mounts having to be perfect bcuz he wont listen to us vato  :biggrin:
> *


i might just relocate the uppers in factory spot and buy some bolt in drop mounts for when i want to lock it up around town hehe


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 20 2010, 01:39 PM~16352003
> *how about you go ahead and give us the recipe before watchers Cuz gets the steel...
> 
> 
> ...



haha...


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

The three years or so before we got out drivers license, we used to run slot cars. Myself and Bob Fererra made "C&F Racing" and on a kid's budget, we were successfully competing w/ the older guys who had thousands of dollars in their shit. Rolling big-ass boxes into the track places. You guys are hip to slot cars, 1/24th. scale, no? Bob and I would build our own frames, w/a jig, out of aluminum tubing and (you guys are building these motors,) we would rewind the armature with bigger wire and as many raps as we could, and use the correct weight wire and wraps that would run the motor fastest for the amount of laps that the race was. We had it down to a science. The motors would be burnt up at the end of the race, but it would run like a freakin' jet for the amount of laps that the race lasted. We even rewound afew motors to run 10 laps or so, that the cars looked like someone put a camera on fast motion. Rewind the armatures with bigger wire and as many wraps. I didn't read this whole topic, but if you're getting the motors to spin faster, then you're running more juice through them, and I'm guessing that you're rewinding the armatures, and ofcourse using good 2 part epoxy to cover the windings, etc. We'd make those small can-am motors spin like they'd fly out of the casing. LOL. Hope I'm not repeating what someone already posted. If I were into hopping, I'd try rewinding a motor. I thought about that when I bought my first juice motor.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Jan 20 2010, 01:57 PM~16352142
> *The three years or so before we got out drivers license, we used to run slot cars.  Myself and Bob Fererra made  "C&F Racing" and on a kid's budget, we were successfully competing w/ the older guys who had thousands of dollars in their shit.  Rolling big-ass boxes into the track places.  You guys are hip to slot cars, 1/24th. scale, no?  Bob and I would build our own frames, w/a jig, out of aluminum tubing and (you guys are building these motors,) we would rewind the armature with bigger wire and as many raps as we could, and use the correct weight wire and wraps that would run the motor fastest for the amount of laps that the race was.  We had it down to a science.  The motors would be burnt up at the end of the race, but it would run like a freakin' jet for the amount of laps that the race lasted.  We even rewound afew motors to run 10 laps or so, that the cars looked like someone put a camera on fast motion. Rewind the armatures with bigger wire and as many wraps.  I didn't read this whole topic, but if you're getting the motors to spin faster, then you're running more juice through them, and I'm guessing that you're rewinding the armatures, and ofcourse using good 2 part epoxy to cover the windings, etc.  We'd make those small can-am motors spin like they'd fly out of the casing. LOL.  Hope I'm not repeating what someone already posted.  If I were into hopping, I'd try rewinding a motor.  I thought about that when I bought my first juice motor.
> *


naw you didn't repeat anything. Now asu can see no secrets or parts were given up as to what's been used but jut goes to show you don't have to just use what ur given. You can improve upon them and get more efficiency and more out of ur money.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 20 2010, 01:39 PM~16352003
> *how about you go ahead and give us the recipe before watchers Cuz gets the steel...
> 
> 
> ...



you dont mess with watcher or his other cousin who lives with me...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 20 2010, 05:56 PM~16354609
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


I heard watcher already got the address. It's gonna be gorilla warfare. Hehe


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2010, 10:04 PM~16313541
> *what it has over a stock motor u get from any company is like this..
> lets say u have to spin a motor for 5 seconds to reach its maximum rpms....this motor you spin for half that time to reach its maxium rpms..so youve increased the effiency of the motor, which will not have to work as much leading to less heat...longer motor life..plus with the added work to the casing itself it is designed to disapate the heat generated by the motor...also a much more stable ground for the brushplate itself instead of those tiny ass screws
> 
> ...



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THE BEST FUCKING TOPIC EVER CREATED..........................................PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :run:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2010, 08:00 PM~16356286
> *I heard watcher already got the address. It's gonna be gorilla warfare. Hehe
> *


ninjas up in here, bring it. :ninja:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 20 2010, 08:08 PM~16356405
> *
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THE BEST FUCKING TOPIC EVER CREATED..........................................PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :run:
> *


yea, if you got it in you to figure out just whats going on. but other than that, na na naaaa naaaa


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 20 2010, 07:58 PM~16357082
> *yea, if you got it in you to figure out just whats going on. but other than that, na na naaaa naaaa
> *


LMAO...
. :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 20 2010, 08:58 PM~16357082
> *yea, if you got it in you to figure out just whats going on. but other than that, na na naaaa naaaa
> *


just upgrades. but i dont know what I'd need, since i dont know whats in there stock or how they compare.

short out protection (see kingfish's thread) and thicker connections everywhere, thats for sure.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2010, 08:19 PM~16357485
> *just upgrades. but i dont know what I'd need, since i dont know whats in there stock or how they compare.
> 
> short out protection (see kingfish's thread) and thicker connections everywhere, thats for sure.
> *


Ill shoot fish a pic to post up to compare stock, to upgrade


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2010, 09:19 PM~16357485
> *just upgrades. but i dont know what I'd need, since i dont know whats in there stock or how they compare.
> 
> short out protection (see kingfish's thread) and thicker connections everywhere, thats for sure.
> *


yea, its got me on a search for a parts list, different motors and just general motor info. 
sorry, im just being a hater because i dont get it all yet. :happysad:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 20 2010, 09:31 PM~16357745
> *yea, its got me on a search for a parts list, different motors and just general motor info.
> sorry, im just being a hater because i dont get it all yet.  :happysad:
> *


Dont worry I took DC electric classes and did it for a living and still dont know my way around a electro magnet motor :happysad: 



thanks mufasa/kingfish for the future comparison pics


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2010, 08:37 PM~16357851
> *Dont worry I took DC electric classes and did it for a living and still dont know my way around a electro magnet motor  :happysad:
> thanks mufasa/kingfish for the future comparison pics
> *


Pic sent to fish......


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

just curious, i was told it wouldnt work before, but they do have permanent magnet starters... any insight?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2010, 08:40 PM~16357909
> *just curious, i was told it wouldnt work before, but they do have permanent magnet starters... any insight?
> *


None :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

U guys should go to a starter rebuild shop......lots of parts n upgrades layn around ....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

here is the picture i was sent...the field coil on ur left in yellow winding is ur stock field coil..the one in red windings is ur aftermarket field coil...and from what it has been told to me amongst other differences (cuz im learning like the rest of ya, i just know what parts NA NA NANA) the red one has more wraps as u can see its also thicker...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 20 2010, 10:01 PM~16358240
> *U guys should go to a starter rebuild shop......lots of parts n upgrades layn around ....
> *


I made plans to go to the local shop once and talk to them... shop burnt down the next day. took that as a bad omen. :wow: 

I'm browsing the mexican/chinese section in my catalogue right now :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2010, 12:56 AM~16313957
> *no, the armature itself spins fast enough to force the hot air downwards forcing it out the vent holes that were made..also one of the reasons why the end caps are vented...but doesnt mean u cant somehow attach a fan to the front of the casing to blow air into the motor to assist with the cooling process...if you have a stereo system in the car u could attach the fans power to the remote wire of the amp or u could just run urself a power wired from the front to the back and put it on a switch...i though of doing this before, but i just havent gotten around to doing it
> *



x2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 11:07 AM~16315626
> *Yep......this casing was a bitch to do!!! Cuz  it was offset, had to redrill, measure, and fab up my own insulators to the power stud, and weld to the back of it some extenders to reach the fields flat wire.....lmao.......but ill bet ill be the only one doing 40+ on my type of set up with one of these bolted to the pump  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 11:17 AM~16315658
> *Yep.......i been building these for a while too.......never said i was the first.......these parts been around for a VERY long time....people just usually settle for any  over the counter stuff....
> *


:yessad:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 11:31 AM~16315722
> *By the way......for the guys that are gonna experiment with their motors.....u should know that the parts that go in these casings are NOT all the same......ie not all 4.5 ton  coils perform the same
> *


is the old tang style prestolite banded motors the ones of choice for this conversion / application? because i happen to have a few spare ones that i wouldnt mind trying this for


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 10:03 PM~16320214
> *Rpms faster than any other motor ive put together....as for the rest of ur ?s, theres to many variables, voltage, size gear, weight of front end, how much coil....etc......i use very little coil, so i make my motors rpm easier, n faster, as opposed to guys running full stacks.....bottom line is i dial in parts  to work for MY  car........
> 
> But this motor does wind out fast as fuck........
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 21 2010, 12:29 AM~16359916
> *
> *


less coil allows the motor to spin more before the car locks up...if u run a lot of coil u hit the switch and the cars suspension is at full travel and ur motor never got to spin efficiently as well as the pumphead so ur really arent able to create pressure...too much coil and ur fighting the pumphead and motor....run just the right amount of coil for ur car and ur allowing the motor to spin and spin ur pumphead more efficiently...otherwise ur motor is being stopped before it gets to start


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 21 2010, 01:35 AM~16359970
> *less coil allows the motor to spin more before the car locks up...if u run a lot of coil u hit the switch and the cars suspension is at full travel and ur motor never got to spin efficiently as well as the pumphead so ur really arent able to create pressure...too much coil and ur fighting the pumphead and motor....run just the right amount of coil for ur car and ur allowing the motor to spin and spin ur pumphead more efficiently...otherwise ur motor is being stopped before it gets to start
> *


yeah i get it, theres a vid on here of a dood with full stacks busting his shit up. but i know a dude who hops pretty good on only a 1/2 stack


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2010, 09:31 PM~16358623
> *here is the picture i was sent...the field coil on ur left in yellow winding is ur stock field coil..the one in red windings is ur aftermarket field coil...and from what it has been told to me amongst other differences (cuz im learning like the rest of ya, i just know what parts NA NA NANA) the red one has more wraps as u can see its also thicker...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :sprint:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2010, 10:56 PM~16313957
> *vent holes that were made..also one of the reasons why the end caps are vented...but doesn't mean u cant somehow attach a fan to the front of the casing to blow air into the motor to assist with the cooling process...if you have a stereo system in the car u could attach the fans power to the remote wire of the amp or u could just run yourself a power wired from the front to the back and put it on a switch...i though of doing this before, but i just haven't gotten around to doing it
> *



The fan trick was done early 90's , I think. There was an article on this Lowrider mag.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 21 2010, 03:35 AM~16361107
> *The fan trick was done early 90's , I think.  There was an article on this Lowrider mag.
> *


oh I'm sure there's been many things done before my mind thought Of something. Any recall on if it had any benefits


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 20 2010, 11:01 PM~16358240
> *U guys should go to a starter rebuild shop......lots of parts n upgrades layn around ....
> *


im just gona take the whole motor to the starter rebuild shop and tell the guy "make this better!"
lol :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 23 2010, 03:46 AM~16383916
> *im just gona take the whole motor to the starter rebuild shop and tell the guy "make this better!"
> lol  :dunno:
> *


They should be able to do it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 23 2010, 10:04 AM~16384708
> *They should be able to do it
> *


lol


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> just grateful that someone is willing to share certain things that have taken them years to work out....not many people are willing to do so
> [/qu
> why wont u share what u learned?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

[/quote]
why wont u share what u learned?
[/quote]


One way to get hip on some of this is pick the brain of someone that works at a starter rebuilding place. And hope he has the time to share info on the best component to use.

That's how I learned how to rebuild mine and upgrade them. We were putting the carbon brushes on our presto lites before they were on the China's. 

They were use on generators and alternators cause they would last longer and didnt eat into the armature like the copper brushes would. But I don't like the carbon brushes, they seem to melt and leave a film on the armature that doesn't let the brushes make a good contact that in turn makes deep pits on the armature.













But the copper brushes wear into armature but keeps a good contact.












Heres a old set of brushes , thes type are starter ones and back then , it was an upgrade cause the prestolites had single wire and the starter ones had 2.























That was a nice upgrade that made you motor last longer back then.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 23 2010, 11:04 AM~16384708
> *They should be able to do it
> *



lolll i doubt it... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs_@Jan 23 2010, 12:06 PM~16385383
> *why wont u share what u learned?
> *


i have shared quite a bit of what ive learned...i just am not giving out the parts used with the part numbers becuz that was told to me in confidence and i cannot give that information up...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> > just grateful that someone is willing to share certain things that have taken them years to work out....not many people are willing to do so
> > [/qu
> > why wont u share what u learned?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Jan 20 2010, 12:57 PM~16352142
> *The three years or so before we got out drivers license, we used to run slot cars.  Myself and Bob Fererra made  "C&F Racing" and on a kid's budget, we were successfully competing w/ the older guys who had thousands of dollars in their shit.  Rolling big-ass boxes into the track places.  You guys are hip to slot cars, 1/24th. scale, no?  Bob and I would build our own frames, w/a jig, out of aluminum tubing and (you guys are building these motors,) we would rewind the armature with bigger wire and as many raps as we could, and use the correct weight wire and wraps that would run the motor fastest for the amount of laps that the race was.  We had it down to a science.  The motors would be burnt up at the end of the race, but it would run like a freakin' jet for the amount of laps that the race lasted.  We even rewound afew motors to run 10 laps or so, that the cars looked like someone put a camera on fast motion. Rewind the armatures with bigger wire and as many wraps.  I didn't read this whole topic, but if you're getting the motors to spin faster, then you're running more juice through them, and I'm guessing that you're rewinding the armatures, and ofcourse using good 2 part epoxy to cover the windings, etc.  We'd make those small can-am motors spin like they'd fly out of the casing. LOL.  Hope I'm not repeating what someone already posted.  If I were into hopping, I'd try rewinding a motor.  I thought about that when I bought my first juice motor.
> *


Kingfish,
F/ sure you can make improvements. Stator and armature, comutator, brushes, and all. These companies don't want you to have anything that won't need replacing in due time. Like the old 283 and 327 engines, and the old American mfg. 6 cylinder engines overall, I still have my '62 223ci Ford engine w/ the original standard bore and the crank that's never needed cutting, standard bearing size. They didn't make enough money off those years, and hence we have 2010. And on and on 'til... more power to 'ya. Keep on experimenting w/ the improvements. Way to go. More of us should be as innovative.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 23 2010, 03:34 PM~16386767
> *lolll i doubt it...  :biggrin:
> *


i really dont see why not. if they can hop up starters and alternators...what would make these motors so diffrent.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 24 2010, 02:10 PM~16395198
> *i really dont see why not. if they can hop up starters and alternators...what would make these motors so diffrent.
> *


X2


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

why keep it all a secret though? if your competing against someone, and he needs to borrow one of your tools to get his car working, would you give it to him or not? would you rather beat his car when its working or when its not? this is no different, we are all lowriders here, why not help eachother out as much as possible...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 24 2010, 07:53 PM~16398090
> *why keep it all a secret though? if your competing against someone, and he needs to borrow one of your tools to get his car working, would you give it to him or not? would you rather beat his car when its working or when its not? this is no different, we are all lowriders here, why not help eachother out as much as possible...
> *


Ur kidding right????

Sportsmanship is one thing, competition is another.....


Its like asking a top fuel dragster to share blueprints of his engine with all the other racers, or a chef to give away his recipes to other cooks...........dont mean they arent willing to help....ive helped a lot of people on here, ive gotten people to put their cars on the bumper,just by helping them over the phone.....aint that enough??? :dunno:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 24 2010, 08:06 PM~16398269
> *Ur kidding right????
> 
> Sportsmanship is one thing, competition is another.....
> ...


damn give me a call lol...my car has swine flue or somthing


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 24 2010, 12:09 AM~16391095
> *Cuz really he didnt learn it, it was shared with him...... :cheesy:
> *


and ive not denied that once....lol...ur sharing and im learning lol...works well


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 24 2010, 09:12 PM~16399280
> *and ive not denied that once....lol...ur sharing and im learning lol...works well
> *


Oh, i know......i was just sayn cuz really, u cant blame anyone that spends a lot of time plus trial n error, money, parts,frustration,etc....for not sharing what they now know...N homie was askn y u wont give up the goods...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 24 2010, 10:06 PM~16398269
> *Ur kidding right????
> 
> Sportsmanship is one thing, competition is another.....
> ...


fair enough....


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Jan 24 2010, 08:54 PM~16399005
> *damn give me a call lol...my car has swine flue or somthing
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 24 2010, 11:02 PM~16399885
> *Oh, i know......i was just sayn cuz really, u cant blame anyone that spends a lot of time plus trial n error, money, parts,frustration,etc....for not sharing what they now know...N homie was askn y u wont give up the goods...
> *



nope, cant blame a guy for asking thats for sure lol....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 24 2010, 11:06 PM~16398269
> *Ur kidding right????
> 
> Sportsmanship is one thing, competition is another.....
> ...


gotta respect that


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

♠------¡¡ƃuıɹǝqɯǝɯǝɹ ɥʇɹoʍ ƃuıɥʇǝɯos op-----♠ <-- how do you write upside down?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 25 2010, 12:19 PM~16404866
> *♠------¡¡ƃuıɹǝqɯǝɯǝɹ ɥʇɹoʍ ƃuıɥʇǝɯos op-----♠ <-- how do you write upside down?
> *


edit: i know how to write "just flip the page" but how are you typing like that? 



:cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jan 25 2010, 01:19 PM~16404866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 25 2010, 11:53 AM~16404637
> *gotta respect that
> *


THANX WHITEBOY :cheesy:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2010, 11:31 PM~16358623
> *here is the picture i was sent...the field coil on ur left in yellow winding is ur stock field coil..the one in red windings is ur aftermarket field coil...and from what it has been told to me amongst other differences (cuz im learning like the rest of ya, i just know what parts NA NA NANA) the red one has more wraps as u can see its also thicker...
> 
> 
> ...


i might have to look but i think i might have something like those .. 

i might have to send mufasa a pic .. if i can remember 

i too was replacing copper brushes ..with carbon brushes but thats been a decade and a half ago or more ..


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

^^^ IS YOUR PHONE WORKING ????


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 25 2010, 04:47 PM~16405762
> *THANX WHITEBOY  :cheesy:
> *


your avi looks way better with the car then that gay monkey :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 26 2010, 07:03 AM~16414421
> *your avi looks way better with the car then that gay monkey :biggrin:
> *


Congrats homie :cheesy: u just made it on to the to do list :angry: 














NO **** :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 26 2010, 11:24 AM~16414726
> *Congrats homie :cheesy:  u just made it on to the to do list :angry:
> NO **** :uh:
> *


 :sprint: 
































i aint skeeaard! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 26 2010, 08:40 AM~16414839
> *:sprint:
> i aint skeeaard! :biggrin:
> *


U JUST A PLANE TICKET AWAY WHITEBOY!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 26 2010, 11:46 AM~16414891
> *U  JUST A PLANE TICKET AWAY WHITEBOY!!
> *


your gonna help me get my car to work while you here? :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I took apart an old gold fenner and it had 2 screws holding the brush holder to the armature casing, then I noticed that the mounting holes that the screws go thru are oblonged and the brush holder could be moved either way 1/4 inch could I time the motor for more Rpms by moving it


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 26 2010, 08:49 AM~16414922
> *your gonna help me get my car to work while you here? :cheesy:
> *


NO, IM JUST GONNA KICK THE CRAP OUTTA U :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 26 2010, 08:53 AM~16414959
> *I took apart an old gold fenner and it had 2 screws holding the brush holder to the armature casing, then I noticed that the mounting holes that the screws go thru are oblonged and the brush holder  could be moved either way 1/4 inch could I time the motor for more Rpms by moving it
> *


Try it mino


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

good topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313+Jan 26 2010, 09:04 AM~16415037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can i have some popcorn?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 26 2010, 09:09 AM~16415077
> *SUP HOMIE :biggrin:
> Can i have some popcorn?
> *


nope. gotta run :sprint:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 26 2010, 09:10 AM~16415091
> *nope. gotta run  :sprint:
> *


BASTARD....RUN N SEND ME THOSE PIX


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 26 2010, 11:09 AM~16415077
> *SUP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


just here learning :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 26 2010, 11:56 AM~16414973
> *NO, IM JUST GONNA KICK THE CRAP OUTTA U :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: ummmmm,good luck with that ...need the address? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

so can we get a video of how much differance this makes on your car as compared to a stock motor


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 26 2010, 12:10 PM~16415091
> *nope. gotta run  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 26 2010, 12:52 PM~16416474
> *so can we get a video of how much differance this makes on your car as compared to a stock motor
> *



That would be nice. Video of car with stock motor....change nothing else but motor and video with custom motor!!! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 26 2010, 11:48 AM~16416439
> *:wow: ummmmm,good luck with that ...need the address? :biggrin:
> *


SHOULDNT BE TOO HARD TO FIND YA


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 26 2010, 11:52 AM~16416474
> *so can we get a video of how much differance this makes on your car as compared to a stock motor
> *


Its max 2" difference.....the real difference is it stays way cooler than any other motor ive tried


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 26 2010, 01:27 PM~16416883
> *Its max 2" difference.....the real difference is it stays way cooler than any other motor ive tried
> *


Ok....thermostat on the motors....hop....switch motors...hop....see the temperature difference. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2010, 12:52 PM~16417124
> *Ok....thermostat on the motors....hop....switch motors...hop....see the temperature difference.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Come to L.A., bring ur car, we'll test it on urs n see what difference it makes on ur car


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 26 2010, 02:07 PM~16417248
> *Come to L.A., bring ur car, we'll test it on urs n see what difference it makes on ur car
> *


It would be easier if you just send me the motor....I will do the swap test and post a video!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2010, 01:28 PM~16417472
> *It would be easier if you just send me the motor....I will do the swap test and post a video!!!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :no:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:rant: :tears:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2010, 03:28 PM~16417472
> *It would be easier if you just send me the motor....I will do the swap test and post a video!!!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2010, 11:55 AM~16416514
> *That would be nice.  Video of car with stock motor....change nothing else but motor and video with custom motor!!!  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 xx22 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

took long enough hell when did you first tell me about this 08 or so


jeff?


how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 26 2010, 03:23 PM~16416822
> *SHOULDNT BE TOO HARD TO FIND YA
> *


yeah finding me isnt the hard part you can get the addy from kingfish


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2010, 04:28 PM~16417472
> *It would be easier if you just send me the motor....I will do the swap test and post a video!!!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2010, 02:28 PM~16417472
> *It would be easier if you just send me the motor....I will do the swap test and post a video!!!  :0  :cheesy:
> *



thats a nice try though lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 26 2010, 06:57 PM~16420436
> *yeah finding me isnt the hard part you can get the addy from kingfish
> *


haha..i no longer have ur address...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 26 2010, 06:26 PM~16420018
> *took long enough hell when did you first tell me about this 08 or so
> jeff?
> how much shipped?  :biggrin:
> *


ya what i mentioned to you was the changing of the internal parts....this topic is doing some other mods to improve what has already been done..as well as possibly just improve upon the motor as u get it out of the box...minus that changing of internal parts...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 26 2010, 05:57 PM~16420436
> *yeah finding me isnt the hard part you can get the addy from kingfish
> *


DAMN **** :angry: 


I DONT EVEN WANNA KNOW Y KINGFISH HAS IT :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 26 2010, 09:55 PM~16423172
> *DAMN **** :angry:
> I DONT EVEN WANNA KNOW Y KINGFISH HAS IT :uh:
> *


i sent him 2 pumps.....NO ****


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2010, 09:42 PM~16422971
> *thats a nice try though lol
> *



Thank you....thank you very much.... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

funny thing is theres pictures of the motor on the first page for everyone to check out..and someone already mentioned on what they noticed on their own motors and it clearly gives the answer as to why somethings were done to the casing...and thats all im gonna say...now its up to the rest of you guys to figure out who said what and understand a little more...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 27 2010, 01:50 AM~16426146
> *funny thing is theres pictures of the motor on the first page for everyone to check out..and someone already mentioned on what they noticed on their own motors and it clearly gives the answer as to why somethings were done to the casing...and thats all im gonna say...now its up to the rest of you guys to figure out who said what and understand a little more...
> *


No one is gonna try anything homie, everyone just wants to be told everything........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 27 2010, 02:56 AM~16426168
> *No one is  gonna try anything homie, everyone just wants to be told everything........
> *


well its atleast a start for some who are willing lol.....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 27 2010, 04:56 AM~16426168
> *No one is  gonna try anything homie, everyone just wants to be told everything........
> *


its nice to be told but you tend to spark curiosity and it inspires me to learn a lot from you and your posts bro.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

A single conversation with a wise man is better than ten years of study. ~Chinese Proverb :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2010, 09:31 PM~16358623
> *here is the picture i was sent...the field coil on ur left in yellow winding is ur stock field coil..the one in red windings is ur aftermarket field coil...and from what it has been told to me amongst other differences (cuz im learning like the rest of ya, i just know what parts NA NA NANA) the red one has more wraps as u can see its also thicker...
> 
> 
> ...


THE MORE WRAPS DON'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE..THERE ARE 3 TYPES OF COPPER WIRE THAT IS USED WHEN BUILDING MOTORS. ROUND, TRIANGULAR AND SQUARE SHAPED WIRE.. DEPENDING ON WHICH ONE YOU USE AND HOW YOU WIND IT. THATS WHAT WILL MAKE A SMALL DIFFERENCE. NEXT, IF YOU PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THE PIC OF THE MOTOR ON THE FIRST PAGE. YOU WILL SEE THAT THE BRUSH HOLDER WAS MOVED ABOUT 15 DEGREES CLOCKWISE AND REMOUNTED TO THE CASING. ONLY THAT WILL INCREASE SPEED/ TORQUE...   :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jan 27 2010, 06:17 AM~16426671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2010, 10:48 PM~16423062
> *ya what i mentioned to you was the changing of the internal parts....this topic is doing some other mods to improve what has already been done..as well as possibly just improve upon the motor as u get it out of the box...minus that changing of internal parts...
> *


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 27 2010, 07:15 AM~16426900
> *THE MORE WRAPS DON'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE..THERE ARE 3 TYPES OF COPPER WIRE THAT IS USED WHEN BUILDING MOTORS. ROUND, TRIANGULAR AND SQUARE SHAPED WIRE.. DEPENDING ON WHICH ONE YOU USE AND HOW YOU WIND IT. THATS WHAT WILL MAKE A SMALL DIFFERENCE. NEXT, IF YOU PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THE PIC OF THE MOTOR ON THE FIRST PAGE. YOU WILL SEE THAT THE BRUSH HOLDER WAS MOVED ABOUT 15 DEGREES CLOCKWISE AND REMOUNTED TO THE CASING. ONLY THAT WILL INCREASE SPEED/ TORQUE...     :biggrin:
> *


Very true, If you change the timing on the motor it will increase speed and torque, but usually when you get one to increase one the other falls off a bit. There is a middle point at which you get the best of both. uffin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 27 2010, 12:25 PM~16428702
> *Very true, If you change the timing on the motor it will increase speed and torque, but usually when you get one to increase one the other falls off a bit. There is a middle point at which you get the best of both. uffin:
> *



Then the question is.......do they come from the factory set at that optimum timing?


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

why wont u share what u learned?
[/quote]
One way to get hip on some of this is pick the brain of someone that works at a starter rebuilding place. And hope he has the time to share info on the best component to use.

That's how I learned how to rebuild mine and upgrade them. We were putting the carbon brushes on our presto lites before they were on the China's. 

They were use on generators and alternators cause they would last longer and didnt eat into the armature like the copper brushes would. But I don't like the carbon brushes, they seem to melt and leave a film on the armature that doesn't let the brushes make a good contact that in turn makes deep pits on the armature.








But the copper brushes wear into armature but keeps a good contact.








Heres a old set of brushes , thes type are starter ones and back then , it was an upgrade cause the prestolites had single wire and the starter ones had 2.
















That was a nice upgrade that made you motor last longer back then.
[/quote]


:thumbsup: 

has anybody tryd making the brushes to a point??? i remember back in the day on rc car motors we used to grind the brushes to a point, ate up the brushes fast but made them spin faster. granted voltage would be ALOT higher, just was a thought


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

interesting. I always thought a bigger contact area would be better.

Do they still use brush motors in RCs?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

U guys should thank Fish for the topic.......atleast the guys that are learning :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 27 2010, 08:15 AM~16426900
> *THE MORE WRAPS DON'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE..THERE ARE 3 TYPES OF COPPER WIRE THAT IS USED WHEN BUILDING MOTORS. ROUND, TRIANGULAR AND SQUARE SHAPED WIRE.. DEPENDING ON WHICH ONE YOU USE AND HOW YOU WIND IT. THATS WHAT WILL MAKE A SMALL DIFFERENCE. NEXT, IF YOU PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THE PIC OF THE MOTOR ON THE FIRST PAGE. YOU WILL SEE THAT THE BRUSH HOLDER WAS MOVED ABOUT 15 DEGREES CLOCKWISE AND REMOUNTED TO THE CASING. ONLY THAT WILL INCREASE SPEED/ TORQUE...     :biggrin:
> *



i was merely just mentioning the more wraps...wanted to get people to look more carefully over the motors and the field coils..so that they might put 2 and 2 together and see what was done..


hopefully people will take note of ur post and see that you have given the asnwer as to what was done...


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 27 2010, 01:27 PM~16429748
> *interesting. I always thought a bigger contact area would be better.
> 
> Do they still use brush motors in RCs?
> *


im not sure, was quite a while ago....


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 27 2010, 11:25 AM~16428702
> *Very true, If you change the timing on the motor it will increase speed and torque, but usually when you get one to increase one the other falls off a bit. There is a middle point at which you get the best of both. uffin:
> *



QUOTE(Big_Money @ Jan 27 2010, 07:15 AM) *
THE MORE WRAPS DON'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE..THERE ARE 3 TYPES OF COPPER WIRE THAT IS USED WHEN BUILDING MOTORS. ROUND, TRIANGULAR AND SQUARE SHAPED WIRE.. DEPENDING ON WHICH ONE YOU USE AND HOW YOU WIND IT. THATS WHAT WILL MAKE A SMALL DIFFERENCE. NEXT, IF YOU *PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THE PIC OF THE MOTOR ON THE FIRST PAGE. YOU WILL SEE THAT THE BRUSH HOLDER WAS MOVED ABOUT 15 DEGREES CLOCKWISE* AND REMOUNTED TO THE CASING. ONLY THAT WILL INCREASE SPEED/ TORQUE... cool.gif cool.gif biggrin.gif

*Well hell yea! Now is someone goin to try this and get back with us if it works.
Anyone have a guinea pig motor to contribute with this experiment?  *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

What u mean "is someone going to try this?".....what the hell u think is in my car??, n the motor spinning on the first page......it works....people just gotta build them now.....atleast the ones that wanna get the most they can w no weight.....


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 27 2010, 06:57 PM~16434185
> *What u mean "is someone going to try this?".....what the hell u think is in my car??, n the motor spinning on the first page......it works....people just gotta build them now.....atleast the ones that wanna get the most they can w no weight.....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Jan 27 2010, 07:53 PM~16433303
> *QUOTE(Big_Money @ Jan 27 2010, 07:15 AM) *
> THE MORE WRAPS DON'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE..THERE ARE 3 TYPES OF COPPER WIRE THAT IS USED WHEN BUILDING MOTORS. ROUND, TRIANGULAR AND SQUARE SHAPED WIRE.. DEPENDING ON WHICH ONE YOU USE AND HOW YOU WIND IT. THATS WHAT WILL MAKE A SMALL DIFFERENCE. NEXT, IF YOU PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THE PIC OF THE MOTOR ON THE FIRST PAGE. YOU WILL SEE THAT THE BRUSH HOLDER WAS MOVED ABOUT 15 DEGREES CLOCKWISE AND REMOUNTED TO THE CASING. ONLY THAT WILL INCREASE SPEED/ TORQUE... cool.gif  cool.gif  biggrin.gif
> 
> ...


may I direct you to page 1 1st post lol


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

hmm, well. im a little sceptical...i feel like someone might be joking at times. im going to start playing with these ideas and thoughts and see if i can come up with results. finding good motor info on the net is slim pickings. 
thanks mufasa and fish...watcher...your on notice i know my front door didnt have bullet holes in it yesterday.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Jan 27 2010, 08:20 PM~16434463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 27 2010, 09:42 PM~16434765
> *hmm, well. im a little sceptical...i feel like someone might be joking at times. im going to start playing with these ideas and thoughts and see if i can come up with results.  finding good motor info on the net is slim pickings.
> thanks mufasa and fish...watcher...your on notice i know my front door didnt have bullet holes in it yesterday.
> *


oh no thanks to me...im merely the middle man in this.......chris dont have internet at home..just on his cell....he thought it would be a good idea to post this topic and give as little info as possible to get peoples creative juices flowing

and props to edmonds customs hyd and big money who also gave some good info as well and steered the other fellas in here in direction of what was going on....


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 27 2010, 07:57 PM~16434185
> *What u mean "is someone going to try this?".....what the hell u think is in my car??, n the motor spinning on the first page......it works....people just gotta build them now.....atleast the ones that wanna get the most they can w no weight.....
> *


I mean by just turning the brush plate and new ground for brushes,, that should make a big difference sounds like. Infact im going to try it when i get a shitter motor to play with.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 27 2010, 11:58 PM~16436450
> *oh no thanks to me...im merely the middle man in this.......chris dont have internet at home..just on his cell....he thought it would be a good idea to post this topic and give as little info as possible to get peoples creative juices flowing
> 
> and props to edmonds customs hyd and big money who also gave some good info as well and steered the other fellas in here in direction of what was going on....
> *


juices flowing indeed. me and the old man have been talking about these ideas ect. he said he was going to talk to out local motor rebuilder. and i have been trying to find proving info for moving the brush holder....if thats whats done or the field coils are moved.or maybe none of thats done and its just better parts:scrutinize: im just going to have to read thru this again and take notes get it figured out. also i cant find the info about wire shape to rewind the field coils.  i trust mufasa's got this on lock, but to properly use this info it must be understood why. :scrutinize:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 28 2010, 07:22 AM~16438012
> *juices flowing indeed. me and the old man have been talking about these ideas ect.  he said he was going to talk to out local motor rebuilder. and i have been trying to find proving info for moving the brush holder....if thats whats done or the field coils are moved.or maybe none of thats done and its just better parts:scrutinize:  im just going to have to read thru this again and take notes get it figured out.  also i cant find the info about wire shape to rewind the field coils.    i trust mufasa's got this on lock, but to properly use this info it must be understood why. :scrutinize:
> *


yes he does use a better field coil as well as likes using a different armature...but the only thing he did to the motor u see was change the field coil..and the armature that comes with the motor is still being used...obviously turned the brush plate to time the motor. so u can increase the performance of the motor justy by turning the brush plate...

now also that doesnt mean u should stop there..i highly suggest that u take the preventative steps in insulating the motor...the brush plate for sure, so that when the motor does arc inside it doesnt blow the brush plate to bits


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

great info thanks


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2010, 02:26 PM~16441495
> *yes he does use a better field coil as well as likes using a different armature...but the only thing he did to the motor u see was change the field coil..and the armature that comes with the motor is still being used...obviously turned the brush plate to time the motor.  so u can increase the performance of the motor justy by turning the brush plate...
> 
> now also that doesnt mean u should stop there..i highly suggest that u take the preventative steps in insulating the motor...the brush plate for sure, so that when the motor does arc inside it doesnt blow the brush plate to bits
> *


thank you! after alot of search i have found some forums talking about some of this stuff. found some ideas on how to find the sweet spot, but isnt feasible for these motors as they dont have adjustments. still looking for field coil info, wire tipe ect. maybe im not useing the right lingo :0 i wanna come up with a tach and stop watch, and measure the current. 
this has got me pumped :biggrin: got a lot of stuff to get done to this car for summer!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 28 2010, 10:29 PM~16446421
> *thank you! after alot of search i have found some forums talking about some of this stuff. found some ideas on how to find the sweet spot, but isnt feasible for these motors as they dont have adjustments. still looking for field coil info, wire tipe ect. maybe im not useing the right lingo  :0  i wanna come up with a tach and stop watch, and measure the current.
> this has got me pumped  :biggrin:  got a lot of stuff to get done to this car for summer!
> *


I think it would be better to just upgrade the feilds ,rather than re-wind them, the ribbon core copper wire is difficult to find, and then the feild needs to be shaped to fit the curve of the casing and glassed...fuck that, there is several companies we deal with that make 4 or 6 coil feilds...in either N-S-N with a shunt, 4 field, or parellel 4 feild coils


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagfIIHydraulics_@Jan 29 2010, 12:01 AM~16448270
> *I think it would be better to just upgrade the feilds ,rather than re-wind them, the ribbon core copper wire is difficult to find, and then the feild needs to be shaped to fit the curve of the casing and glassed...
> *


Agreed



:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 28 2010, 09:29 PM~16446421
> *thank you! after alot of search i have found some forums talking about some of this stuff. found some ideas on how to find the sweet spot, but isnt feasible for these motors as they dont have adjustments. still looking for field coil info, wire tipe ect. maybe im not useing the right lingo  :0  i wanna come up with a tach and stop watch, and measure the current.
> this has got me pumped  :biggrin:  got a lot of stuff to get done to this car for summer!
> *


Links to forums??......ill share some info with you.......stay away from flat wire armatures, i find they have more resistance,so they do handle more voltage, but in return u have to apply more volts to get the rpm of a motor w less resistance.......

There was a statement earlier about wraps on a field coil not making a difference...i believe it does. More wraps creates a stronger magnetic field. Compare a coil / candle from a delta dump compared to that of an Adex.....the Adex has more windings(wraps) and creates a stronger magnetic pull to open the valve which has a stronger spring in it.......

Also , not all field coils use the same copper....the more pure the copper, the better the conductivity....i actually came across a field that was only copper plated.....i sanded the edge cuz it was real dirty, i took the copper plating off n was kinda silver underneath!


But even so, remember this is just to squeeze as much power out as u can......it does not make a huge difference, but it all adds up......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 27 2010, 07:15 AM~16426900
> *THE MORE WRAPS DON'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE..THERE ARE 3 TYPES OF COPPER WIRE THAT IS USED WHEN BUILDING MOTORS. ROUND, TRIANGULAR AND SQUARE SHAPED WIRE.. DEPENDING ON WHICH ONE YOU USE AND HOW YOU WIND IT. THATS WHAT WILL MAKE A SMALL DIFFERENCE. NEXT, IF YOU PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THE PIC OF THE MOTOR ON THE FIRST PAGE. YOU WILL SEE THAT THE BRUSH HOLDER WAS MOVED ABOUT 15 DEGREES CLOCKWISE AND REMOUNTED TO THE CASING. ONLY THAT WILL INCREASE SPEED/ TORQUE...     :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 28 2010, 10:29 PM~16446421
> *thank you! after alot of search i have found some forums talking about some of this stuff. found some ideas on how to find the sweet spot, but isnt feasible for these motors as they dont have adjustments. still looking for field coil info, wire tipe ect. maybe im not useing the right lingo  :0  i wanna come up with a tach and stop watch, and measure the current.
> this has got me pumped  :biggrin:  got a lot of stuff to get done to this car for summer!
> *



there are many field coil options out there...theres just one that chris likes after lots of testng.. if u want to adjust the brush plate youll have to drill slotted holes in the casing to allow the movement..however you will need to use nuts with bolts to keep the brush plate in the same spot


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 17 2010, 09:06 AM~16315622
> * i am lying :biggrin:  ...............im super clueless when it comes to motors.i hope to learn something in here today
> *


HEY , CARA DE MIL PUTASOS :0 ..........u figure shit out yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 29 2010, 05:02 PM~16452740
> *HEY , CARA DE MIL PUTASOS  :0 ..........u figure shit out yet??  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: ......................
i did a little research on top of what was shared in this topic ........ive got a pretty good idea of how it all works and whats been done for the most part.ive got a spare motor im going to try and experiment with to get a little hands on experience ....im sure ill be hitting you up with some questions when i start


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 29 2010, 10:01 AM~16450242
> *Links to forums??......ill share some info with you.......stay away from flat wire armatures, i find they have more resistance,so they do handle more voltage, but in return u have to apply more volts to get the rpm of a motor w less resistance.......
> 
> There was a statement earlier about wraps on a field coil not making a difference...i believe it does. More wraps creates a stronger magnetic field. Compare a coil / candle from a delta dump compared to that of an Adex.....the Adex has more windings(wraps) and creates a stronger magnetic pull to open the valve which has a stronger spring in it.......
> ...


thanks for the input. here is one link i saved. http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238261
i under stand this is not going to send a car to the bumper. but im very interested in learning how to build better motors. to learn,understand, and apply knowledge into these motors would be better than just running and trashing motors. who knows it might help my timing if i tend to be sluggish :happysad:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2010, 03:02 PM~16452737
> *there are many field coil options out there...theres just one that chris likes after lots of testng..  if u want to adjust the brush plate youll have to drill slotted holes in the casing to allow the movement..however you will need to use nuts with bolts to keep the brush plate in the same spot*


i understand this. i was thinking of the link i posted. they talk about checking the current as you adjust the brush plate... which doesnt sound feisable unless the holes where slots. then you can run and test. maybe make notes and apply your best results to the rest of your motors. if you only wanted one to be the test dummy.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 29 2010, 09:02 PM~16456021
> *i understand this. i was thinking of the link i posted. they talk about checking the current as you adjust the brush plate... which doesnt sound feisable unless the holes where slots. then you can run and test. maybe make notes and apply your best results to the rest of your motors. if you only wanted one to be the test dummy.
> *



i figured as much..but i was just making sure lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 29 2010, 10:01 AM~16450242
> *Links to forums??......ill share some info with you.......stay away from flat wire armatures, i find they have more resistance,so they do handle more voltage, but in return u have to apply more volts to get the rpm of a motor w less resistance.......
> 
> There was a statement earlier about wraps on a field coil not making a difference...i believe it does. More wraps creates a stronger magnetic field. Compare a coil / candle from a delta dump compared to that of an Adex.....the Adex has more windings(wraps) and creates a stronger magnetic pull to open the valve which has a stronger spring in it.......
> ...



youve shared quite a bit there in one post...is that ur 1 post of info to share for the year..lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

copy and pasted from a article i was reading 

align the armature properly with the magnets and magnetic field inside the motor can. Washers prevent the armature from moving back and forth inside the can, which robs the motor of power. With the proper use of washer, you can gain power and speed advantage over your competition.

Brushes play an important role in providing maximum power. The composition (e.g. silver, copper content) and the brush "cut" vary. Also there are "hard" and "soft" brushes. 
Hard brush - More power, more commutator wear.
Soft brush - Less power, less commutator wear.

Full brush - More power, more torque, less rpms.
Cut brush - Less power, less torque, more rpms.

Springs are used in tandem with the correct motor brush. In general: 
Hard springs - More tension, more amp draw, more torque, less rpm. 
Soft springs - Less tension, less amp draw, less torque, more rpm. 

Adjusting the motor timing will have a significant impact on performance. In general: 
More timing - More rpms, less torque.
Less timing - Less rpms, more torque.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 29 2010, 10:40 PM~16457652
> *copy and pasted from a article i was reading
> 
> align the armature properly with the magnets and magnetic field inside the motor can. Washers prevent the armature from moving back and forth inside the can, which robs the motor of power. With the proper use of washer, you can gain power and speed advantage over your competition.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 29 2010, 11:40 PM~16457652
> *copy and pasted from a article i was reading
> 
> align the armature properly with the magnets and magnetic field inside the motor can. Washers prevent the armature from moving back and forth inside the can, which robs the motor of power. With the proper use of washer, you can gain power and speed advantage over your competition.
> ...


OH SO U CAN USE THE INTERNET PROPERLY TO FIND OUT ANSWERS lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2010, 11:34 AM~16460733
> *OH SO U CAN USE THE INTERNET PROPERLY TO FIND OUT ANSWERS  lol
> *


Bout time he used it in a productive manner :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2010, 12:46 PM~16460783
> *Bout time he used it in a productive manner  :biggrin:
> *


yep. Too bad I have yet to find his audition tape for American idol that you seen him on


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2010, 12:29 PM~16461023
> *yep. Too bad I have yet to find his audition tape for American idol that you seen him on
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

not all of us are on mufasas nuts enough to get tought tips and tricks......and even with that you didnt get your car on bumper....what a fucking winner you are! :wow:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2010, 03:29 PM~16461023
> *yep. Too bad I have yet to find his audition tape for American idol that you seen him on
> *


bet you got the video of me dicking down your mom though huh? :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jan 30 2010, 04:21 PM~16462207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 


GAWD DAMN !! :wow:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 30 2010, 05:21 PM~16462207
> *not all of us are on mufasas nuts enough to get tought tips and tricks......and even with that you didnt get your car on bumper....what a fucking winner you are! :wow:
> *


I know the motor tricks. But haven't tried them yet since i been trying to get the to work without working on motors yet. Plus that costs money lol. Trying to work with what I got. 

It may not be on the bumper but atleast the car works.

And just busting ur balls homie. No reason to get mad. And before Chris makes it in. NO ****


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 30 2010, 07:10 PM~16462888
> *:drama:
> *



Todd must be having an off day. Cuz we're always busting each others bls. ( no ****). Wonder where he found that article. Cuz that's the most I've ever seen someone find on this topic.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2010, 09:25 PM~16462980
> *Todd must be having an off day. Cuz we're always busting each others bls. ( no ****). Wonder where he found that article. Cuz that's the most I've ever seen someone find on this topic.
> *


i tryed to tone my reply down a bit (guess it wasnt enough) but you should have seen what i typed the first time :happysad: :yessad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2010, 07:36 PM~16462298
> *:0  :0  :0
> GAWD DAMN !! :wow:
> *


 :ninja: :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jan 30 2010, 06:10 PM~16462888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont make me buy that plane ticket :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 30 2010, 07:47 PM~16463127
> *i tryed to tone my reply down a bit (guess it wasnt enough) but you should have seen what i typed the first time :happysad:  :yessad:
> *



Haha coming from you I could only imagine lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jan 30 2010, 10:10 PM~16463251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Jan 30 2010, 09:25 PM~16462980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 31 2010, 07:24 AM~16466602
> *i actually quit taking meds yesterday so i am a bit off :happysad:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I FUCKN KNEW IT..UR ESTROGEN LEVEL IS TOO HIGH :0 


GET U SOME TESTOSTERONE.......NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 31 2010, 11:47 AM~16466904
> *I FUCKN KNEW IT..UR ESTROGEN LEVEL  IS TOO HIGH :0
> GET U SOME TESTOSTERONE.......NO ****  :biggrin:
> *


my balls are large and productive,im a testosterone machine :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-GROSSMAN_@Jan 31 2010, 09:41 AM~16467213
> *my balls are large and productive,im a testosterone machine :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 31 2010, 08:24 AM~16466602
> *i actually quit taking meds yesterday so i am a bit off :happysad:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


we talking zoloft or paxil lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2010, 01:36 PM~16468869
> *we talking zoloft or paxil lol
> *


 :no: He said midol for his cramps :yessad:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 1 2010, 05:17 PM~16479416
> *:no: He said midol for his cramps  :yessad:
> *


lol...u a fool


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 2 2010, 12:54 AM~16485923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 2 2010, 01:54 AM~16485923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh no chris, looks like a 6 battery, single piston...you up for the challenge


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 04:40 AM~16486469
> *oh no chris, looks like a 6 battery, single piston...you up for the challenge
> *


Im always game......question is.......r U ?? :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 2 2010, 04:43 AM~16486476
> *:wow:
> *


What did i tell u ?? :angry:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 2 2010, 04:53 AM~16486496
> *What  did i tell u ?? :angry:
> *


  :sprint: 




























:x:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 2 2010, 05:52 AM~16486493
> *Im always game......question is.......r U ?? :biggrin:
> *


nope. I'd get beat. I'm not there yet.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 11:24 PM~16496300
> *nope. I'd get beat. I'm not there yet.
> *


Scary ass...... :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 3 2010, 12:29 AM~16496348
> *Scary ass...... :uh:
> *


lol..nope not scared...im just realistic lol


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2010, 11:48 PM~16423062
> *ya what i mentioned to you was the changing of the internal parts....this topic is doing some other mods to improve what has already been done..as well as possibly just improve upon the motor as u get it out of the box...minus that changing of internal parts...
> *


 i've been checkin' out Western electric for a while I couldnt get a response on the cost on the parts looks like they have everthing to rebuild ,just finding the right parts to fit in these sacos just to upgrade/rebuild, I'll e-mail them again and see will i get a response


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 2 2010, 04:52 AM~16486493
> *Im always game......question is.......r U ?? :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I WANNA SEE THIS....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d.j.Lowlife_@Feb 6 2010, 08:49 AM~16530454
> *i've been checkin' out Western electric for a while I couldnt get a response on the cost on the parts looks like they have everthing to rebuild ,just finding the right parts to fit in these sacos just to upgrade/rebuild, I'll e-mail them again and see will i get a response
> *


ya some parts are made with different materials as what chris already mentioned..and remember there is more than one manufacturer of the parts...so they each make the parts with different materials...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 2 2010, 01:54 AM~16485923
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That appears to be 2 positive feeds to 2 different terminals on the same motor!!!! :0 :0 :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 7 2010, 01:02 AM~16537575
> *That appears to be 2 positive feeds to 2 different terminals on the same motor!!!!  :0  :0  :wow:  :0  :0  :0
> *


Yep....i caught that when the pics were first posted...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i just double switched my brothers car....36 and 72v


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 7 2010, 02:06 PM~16540627
> *i just double switched my brothers car....36 and 72v
> *


So hows it workn?


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

lots of good info 
getting some part to redo my set-up soon


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 7 2010, 02:02 AM~16537575
> *That appears to be 2 positive feeds to 2 different terminals on the same motor!!!!  :0  :0  :wow:  :0  :0  :0
> *



hehe sneaky..i didnt catch that..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2010, 04:11 AM~16547032
> *hehe sneaky..i didnt catch that..
> *



Figured YOU wouldn't....... :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 8 2010, 09:55 AM~16548021
> *Figured YOU wouldn't.......  :roflmao:
> *


haha..i dont pay much attention lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

if you build jeffe a motor i'll build him a new set of a arms and then we could put his upper rear arms back in the stock position then he could finally feel some bumper we gotta deal or what :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 8 2010, 06:08 PM~16552475
> *if you build jeffe a motor i'll build him a new set of a arms and then we could put his upper rear arms back in the stock position then he could finally feel some bumper we gotta deal or what :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


NO DEAL :angry: THAT FUCKERS LAZY, HE ALREADY KNOWS WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 7 2010, 02:06 PM~16540627
> *i just double switched my brothers car....36 and 72v
> *


FUCKN WHITEBOY, WTF? :angry: 

U COME IN HERE, DROP A COUPLE LINES, THEN DISAPPEAR?? :uh: 


STAY THE FUCK OFF THE TOPIC W UR BULLSHIT!!

























AND BEFORE U ASK IF I TOOK MY MEDS, FUCK U I ALREADY DID  

BUT THEY CHANGED THEM TO NEW ONES


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 8 2010, 10:56 PM~16553660
> *FUCKN WHITEBOY, WTF? :angry:
> 
> U COME IN HERE, DROP A COUPLE LINES, THEN DISAPPEAR?? :uh:
> ...


OK


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow!!!!! What a hostile topic







> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 7 2010, 02:02 AM~16537575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 9 2010, 03:18 AM~16556565
> *Wow!!!!! What a hostile topic
> :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


i think you got him a bit worried and he's taking it out on me :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2010, 06:06 AM~16558067
> *i think you got him a bit worried and he's taking it out on me :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 



THE FUCK DID I TELL U ??? :angry:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 hno: hno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Had to try your right but if he don't get it done now after the baby comes he ain't never gonna get it done :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2010, 09:06 AM~16558067
> *i think you got him a bit worried and he's taking it out on me :biggrin:
> *


So I can assume your Cutty is gonna be done for summer right?!? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 7 2010, 01:02 AM~16537575
> *That appears to be 2 positive feeds to 2 different terminals on the same motor!!!!  :0  :0  :wow:  :0  :0  :0
> *


I DON'T THINK HAVING 2 FEEDS TO THE MOTOR WOULD MAKE A DIFFERENCE......
WHAT A MINUTE.... UNLESS.............................................................................
:banghead:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 9 2010, 02:58 PM~16562200
> *I DON'T THINK HAVING 2 FEEDS TO THE MOTOR WOULD MAKE A DIFFERENCE......
> WHAT A MINUTE....  UNLESS.............................................................................
> :banghead:
> *





whoa what is going on there????? somebody please tell me how that works? are the solenoid closing the ground?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Feb 8 2010, 08:52 PM~16553614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's gonna get done. Need a sunny day to bring a car out that has no side windows. Lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Feb 9 2010, 03:07 PM~16562291
> *whoa what is going on there????? somebody please tell me how that works? are the solenoid closing the ground?
> *


Split bank


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Much rather take my time and go in the right direction than rush it and go in the wrong direction.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 9 2010, 03:41 PM~16562661
> *Split bank
> *


 :twak: damn i should of known that! what threw me off, is no quick disconnect! i researched split bank a while back, and read that you should always run one between batts. and pump. damn i feel dumb for not thinking before i spoke! btw, what would one do, if you have a stuck noid, but no disconnect. let it burn?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Feb 9 2010, 05:53 PM~16563381
> *:twak: damn i should of known that! what threw me off, is no quick disconnect! i researched split bank a while back, and read that you should always run one between batts. and pump. damn i feel dumb for not thinking before i spoke! btw, what would one do, if you have a stuck noid, but no disconnect. let it burn?
> *


that's why u always carry a rubber covered ( no ****) crescent wrench in the car


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 9 2010, 12:56 PM~16559500
> *:uh:
> THE FUCK DID I TELL U ??? :angry:
> *


that you liked my testies on your chin :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 9 2010, 05:40 PM~16561994
> *So I can assume your Cutty is gonna be done for summer right?!?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats the plan :x:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Feb 9 2010, 09:31 PM~16566160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:twak: :twak: :twak: Some peoples kids...... :banghead: :twak: I'm sure there is still a disconnect.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 10 2010, 06:25 AM~16570167
> *that you liked my testies on your chin :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


shit we didnt NO **** it lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2010, 12:18 PM~16571153
> *shit we didnt NO **** it lol
> *


unfortunitly "no ****" isnt going to not make that gay


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 10 2010, 05:25 AM~16570167
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


Te voy a matar, cara de mil putasos :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 10 2010, 06:46 PM~16574212
> *Te voy a matar, cara de mil putasos :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> that's why u always carry a rubber covered ( no ****) crescent wrench in the car


:twak: :twak: :twak: Some peoples kids...... :banghead: :twak: I'm sure there is still a disconnect. 
[/quote]


:scrutinize: have you looked at the pic? i know there is one for the ground. but there isn't a disconnect between the + on batt. and motor on pump! maybe the terminal used on the cable is weak enough to yank the cable out of the terminal :dunno: or i guess do what kingfish said use a rubber coverer wrench. but damn that takes time!


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:biggrin: btw. im only 24... so compared to your old broke back ass. im still am a kid. but maybe, just maybe; i have accomplished more than you, when you were 24 and still acting like a dumbass :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> :twak: :twak: :twak: Some peoples kids...... :banghead: :twak: I'm sure there is still a disconnect.


 :scrutinize: have you looked at the pic? i know there is one for the ground. but there isn't a disconnect between the + on batt. and motor on pump! maybe the terminal used on the cable is weak enough to yank the cable out of the terminal :dunno: or i guess do what kingfish said use a rubber coverer wrench. but damn that takes time!
[/quote]
with the split bank ,if it stuck, you undo the ground...it would open the circuit just as if it were a regular soleniod set-up...I only do this on single pump set-ups...


Plus, I like make peole scratch the heads sometimes..Mind fuck..NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Feb 10 2010, 10:30 PM~16578238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:

I also run a disconnect AFTER the bank of solenoids....in case the soleniods arch out and cause a ground....then I have a way to disconnect the NEW ground that was just made. So I run two disconnects but just solid cable from the last battery to the motor.  Haven't had a problem yet. :x:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Feb 10 2010, 06:03 PM~16575056
> *:biggrin: btw. im only 24... so compared to your old broke back ass. im still am a kid. but maybe, just maybe; i have accomplished more than you, when you were 24 and still acting like a dumbass :biggrin:
> *



Oh was this to me????!!? :0 :0 No....this was me at about 24:

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 11 2010, 09:36 AM~16581459
> *Oh was this to me????!!?  :0 :0    No....this was me at about 24:
> 
> :wave:
> ...



dayum they had ur face on a billboard huh, u went missing? lol


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 11 2010, 11:36 AM~16581459
> *Oh was this to me????!!?  :0 :0    No....this was me at about 24:
> 
> :wave:
> ...


yea this kids definitely barking up the wrong tree. LOL I was like the 10th owner of that thing and it was still fucking SOLID. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

ok....clean car. but i build my own shit


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss+Feb 11 2010, 11:35 AM~16582453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well........uuhhhmmm....Me too. :banghead: I built that car in my garage! :biggrin: 

See the lawn mower in the back! lol 










Okk......now back to these motors!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

oops i thought you said you were the tenth owner :buttkick:....but ya back to the thread!


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

and i will admit, you were doing bigger things than me at this age. my pockets arent deep enough for chrome yet


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Its all good....just keep on pushing and you will get there. :thumbsup:





Now mufusa send me some motor parts! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 11 2010, 01:33 PM~16584025
> *Its all good....just keep on pushing and you will get there.  :thumbsup:
> Now mufusa send me some motor parts!  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


 BREAK BREAD


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 11 2010, 05:15 PM~16585515
> *BREAK BREAD
> *


he don't accept sourdough either. I tried lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey guys new video of chris trying out the motor with some new coils...4 licks its on the bumper


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 15 2010, 09:56 PM~16623799
> *hey guys new video of chris trying out the motor with some new coils...4 licks its on the bumper
> 
> 
> ...


.............. god damn that muthafucker is killing that bumper :0 :0 nice work homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 15 2010, 10:56 PM~16623799
> *hey guys new video of chris trying out the motor with some new coils...4 licks its on the bumper
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> with the split bank ,if it stuck, you undo the ground...it would open the circuit just as if it were a regular soleniod set-up...I only do this on single pump set-ups...
> Plus, I like make peole scratch the heads sometimes..Mind fuck..NO **** :biggrin:


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:

I also run a disconnect AFTER the bank of solenoids....in case the soleniods arch out and cause a ground....then I have a way to disconnect the NEW ground that was just made. So I run two disconnects but just solid cable from the last battery to the motor.  Haven't had a problem yet. :x:
[/quote]

I had mine like this for a year or so, I stuck a noid and created a a circuit and when i hit the switch down out of instinct it smoked the candle on my dump. I only had 1 normal ground though.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

KINGFISH, U WASNT SUPPOSED TO POST NO VIDS :angry:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 19 2010, 11:13 AM~16660625
> *KINGFISH, U WASNT SUPPOSED TO POST NO VIDS  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:  :cheesy:


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 15 2010, 11:56 PM~16623799
> *hey guys new video of chris trying out the motor with some new coils...4 licks its on the bumper
> 
> 
> ...


You using a piston pump?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Feb 19 2010, 06:33 PM~16665703
> *You using a piston pump?
> *


yep....gen3


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 19 2010, 07:36 PM~16665722
> *yep....gen3
> *



what will they roll out next lol


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 11 2010, 03:15 PM~16585515
> *BREAK BREAD
> *


 :biggrin: hey bro I give you 200bucks for one of those motors if there as good as you say.... pm me and let me know what's up....I know for the price it should be worth asking you for one


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Dec 10 2010, 08:23 PM~19297339
> *:biggrin: hey bro I give you 200bucks for one of those motors if there as good as you say.... pm me and let me know what's up....I know for the price it should be worth asking you for one
> *


THANKS , BUT I ONLY BUILD THEM FOR MYSELF.................A L.I.L. MEMBER OFFERED ME 500.00 AND I TURNED IT DOWN.......... :biggrin: 


THERES ENOUGH INFO OUT THERE FOR U TO BUILD UR OWN, OR HAVE ONE BUILT


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 10 2010, 09:08 PM~19297673
> *THANKS , BUT I ONLY BUILD THEM FOR MYSELF.................A L.I.L. MEMBER OFFERED ME 500.00 AND I TURNED IT DOWN.......... :biggrin:
> THERES ENOUGH INFO OUT THERE FOR U TO BUILD UR OWN, OR HAVE ONE BUILT
> *


 :0 He must add extra touch to his own motors


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Dec 10 2010, 09:18 PM~19297723
> *:0 He must add extra touch to his own motors
> *


PLAY THE VID


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 10 2010, 08:08 PM~19297673
> *THANKS , BUT I ONLY BUILD THEM FOR MYSELF.................A L.I.L. MEMBER OFFERED ME 500.00 AND I TURNED IT DOWN.......... :biggrin:
> THERES ENOUGH INFO OUT THERE FOR U TO BUILD UR OWN, OR HAVE ONE BUILT
> *


 :cheesy: damn ok....500 for one motor that's a good living right there.....but your right there enough info to make one I just need to stop being lazy and make some and figure it out.......nice work on the motors homie


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Dec 10 2010, 09:33 PM~19297837
> *:cheesy: damn ok....500 for one motor that's a good living right there.....but your right there enough info to make one I just need to stop being lazy and make some and figure it out.......nice work on the motors homie
> *


:yes:


N THANKS HOMIE..............


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

:biggrin:



> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 10 2010, 08:35 PM~19297850
> *:yes:
> N THANKS HOMIE..............
> *


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> so chris and i were talking the other day and he had an idea that i thought would work and he thought so as well, so he went ahead and tried built a motor doing what he thought was gonna work...i know what was done although im not gonna say lol...so here are some pics of the motor as well as video..after he said it worked really well i told him pics or it didnt happen, then i went one step further and said videos or it didnt happen and i got both*...so i take no credit in this, chris did all the work he just isnt able to post this stuff up cuz he dont have internet at the house currently..*so check out the pics...and listen to the motor on the video, watch the torque as it spins out the gate as well as in the first video youll see him take the ground off and show you that its connected to 12v and the hole time u can still hear the motor spinning...
> 
> wish the homie SWIPH was around for this topic...make his head spin as fast as this motor..
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Very Old Info Bro been done Along time ago should been kept secret:facepalm:


----------

